# hilfe vorfachaufbewahrung



## allrounderab (31. Januar 2006)

hallo boardies.wie bewahrt ihr eure vorfächer?bei den gekauften verknicken sie und mein eigenbau war auch nicht so toll.
bitte um hilfe.danke.#6


----------



## tidecutter (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: hilfe vorfachaufbewahrung*

hallo. ich kann die vorfachtaschen bei gigafish.de empfehlen. passen ne menge rein. sind groß genug und preislich top. hab ein paar davon im einsatz. 
ein makel ist jedoch dabei -die folien sind nicht twisterresistent. ich packe octopus- und gummirigs deshalb immer die wiederverschließbaren beutel, die resistent sind.


----------



## honeybee (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: hilfe vorfachaufbewahrung*

Von Cannelle gibt es sehr schöne und auch robuste Vorfachtaschen, die wir auch selber benutzen.



> Die sehr praktische Vorfachtasche von Cannelle hat eine spezielle Vorrichtung, die für ordentliche und übersichtliche Aufbewahrung von Vorfächern sorgt.
> Diese Vorrichtung befindet sich auf beiden Seiten und in der Mitte der Tasche befindet sich noch ein kleines Täschchen z.B. für Vorfachspulen, Zangen etc.
> 
> Größe: 40 x 17 x 6cm


----------



## allrounderab (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: hilfe vorfachaufbewahrung*

danke cool
habe vergessen zu schreiben,dass ich eigentlich was zum selber bauen suche


----------



## Mr. Pink (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: hilfe vorfachaufbewahrung*

ich nehme ein stück rechteckiges stück schaumstoff, haken rein stecken und drum wickeln, an einer seite einschneiden und schlaufe drüber ziehen, fest ...

aber die taschen oben sehen auch gut aus, ist natürlich bissle professioneller


----------



## bacalo (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: hilfe vorfachaufbewahrung*

Hallo,

in jedem gutsortierten Baumarkt findet man Isolationsrohre für Warmwasserleitungen.
Diese gibt es in verschiedenen Stärken und sind 1 Meter lang.

Selber schneide ich 5 Stücke daraus, drücke die Bruchkante oder Schnittstelle runter, so das das obere Teil darüber steht.

Zeichne mit einem wasserfestem Edding die Schnittstellen (Einkerbung) an, so alle 1 cm und schneide mit einem Cuttermesser ca. 1 cm tief ein.

Von der Schnittstelle her, hier liegt der Knoten der Vorfachschlaufe, wickele ich das Vorfach auf und drücke den Haken in den Schaumstoff.


Gruß
bacalo


----------



## aalkiller (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: hilfe vorfachaufbewahrung*

ich habe welche aus elektroinstallationsrohr gebaut


----------



## JunkieXL (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: hilfe vorfachaufbewahrung*

Kann auch die von Gigafish empfeheln (4.90Euro) für die Großen ist echt billig und nicht schlecht, hab da auch 3Stück von.


----------



## allrounderab (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: hilfe vorfachaufbewahrung*

danke ihr 2
das mit dem iso rohr klingt gut.glaube das werde ich mir mal besorgen und austesten.
danke noch mal.was baut ihr sonst noch so selbst?
mit selbstgebauten sachen macht mir das angeln noch mehr freude,und es hat noch einen netten nebeneffekt,ein bisschen geld sparen für z.b. eine tolle rute,so wie ich letztens eine erworben habe.


----------



## allrounderab (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: hilfe vorfachaufbewahrung*

danke aalkiller
auch cool.
wo hängst du die schlaufen ein?
hast du die rohre dafür eingeschnitten?
wenn ja gibt es keine schnurschäden?
sieht auch klasse aus.


----------



## allrounderab (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: hilfe vorfachaufbewahrung*

habt ihr noch ein paar tipps zum haken selber binden?


----------



## C.K. (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: hilfe vorfachaufbewahrung*

Dann verschiebe ich mal den Thread zum "basteln"


----------



## caruso (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: hilfe vorfachaufbewahrung*

Nicht die schönste Rolle, aber das Prinzip ist zu erkennen.

http://img496.*ih.us/img496/8676/rolle7zz.jpg

Gruß caruso


----------



## barta (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: hilfe vorfachaufbewahrung*

das ist schon eine der besten möglichkeiten caruso
mit dem rohr gibt schnurschäden und ich kann die länge nicht variieren... das hat mir überhauptnicht zugesagt...liegt unbenutzt hier rum...ich hab auch nur schaumstoff(wenn auch für 99cent gekauft von behr) und bin damit mehr als zufrieden...










sind natürlich auch dementsprechend leicht selbst zu bauen...die nächsten snibbel ich mir auch selber zurecht...
hab da noch en selbergebasteltes aus nem alten korkbrettchen geschnitten und geschmirgelt...selbe prinzip nur für die schlaufen sind kleine pinnwandpicker drin...








den kork sollteste aber wie schon gesagt mit schmirgelpapier abrunden...noch en paar schlitze reingesägt und feddich is


----------



## allrounderab (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: hilfe vorfachaufbewahrung*

danke barta
sieht auch gut aus.
eine frage.warum gibt es,wenn man es um das iso rohr wickelt schnurschäden?


----------



## barta (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: hilfe vorfachaufbewahrung*



			
				allrounderab schrieb:
			
		

> danke barta
> sieht auch gut aus.
> eine frage.warum gibt es,wenn man es um das iso rohr wickelt schnurschäden?


 
nicht beim umwickeln, sondern beim straff aufziehen, wie beim aalkiller...diese rohre sind härter als vorfächer...beim oft anbringen bzw abnehmen der vorfächer entstehen so leichte schäden auf dauer... ums isorohr wickeln ist jut, nur kannste da, je nach vorfachmaterial, dann beim angeln probleme mit schlaufenbildung bekommen...aber die meisten "guten" vorfächer lassen sich durch kurzes strammziehen grade richten


----------



## Willhelm Klink (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: hilfe vorfachaufbewahrung*

also ich hab mir so ein Vorfachbretchen selbstgebaut,indem ich mir ein Sperrholz brett zurecht gesägt un es dann mit moosgummi beklebt habe,funzt super,und mein Rutenhalter(Banksticks) auch


----------



## Zpoll (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: hilfe vorfachaufbewahrung*

Ich benutz auch die Rohrisolierung und bin sehr zufrieden, is vorallem gut fuer Stahlvorfaecher und Karpfenhaken.


----------



## Aali-Barba (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: hilfe vorfachaufbewahrung*



			
				barta schrieb:
			
		

>


 
Diese Variante hab ich mir aus Juniors Schwimmhilfe (ca. 2m Lang kostet nicht mal 5 Teuros) gebastelt, indem ich sie erst auf Länge und dann mit einem scharfen Messer in Scheiben geschnitten habe. Müsste eigentlich für den Rest des Anglerlebens ausreichen. Zum Einhängen nehm ich jedoch kleine Nägelchen, die ich in die Kopfseite der Plättchen stecke. 

Das Material ist aber ähnlich der Heizrohrisolierung, nur ein wenig fester.


----------



## andy007*2007 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: hilfe vorfachaufbewahrung*

coole idee


----------

